# Neeeewwwwwttttsss !! D=



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)

So... I have had a mission... Getting a newt o.o ... excuse me... *cough* Baby Dinosaur *cough* ... -.-'

They are like $35-$45 at the mall in slidell, louisiana and I almost got one... but when I went home to picayune to clear out a space for a tank.. and went back... they disappeared o.o

Must have been all in my head ='(( 

I am on a mission to find one though o.o

Maybe I am just a sucker for tank animals... I mean... I have a turtle.... a red ear slider turtle... named Blastoise... that I keep in a tank... and Then 3 betas... and one on the way that my boyfriend ordered for me... a black crowntail.. I haven't seen it's colors yet... but I am excited....But I reallyy want a newt o.o​


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Newts are pretty awesome! Have a species in mind?


----------



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)

Not really lol. I know that the ones I was looking at had no teeth (I am new to these creatures) and they were land or water creatures and supposedly could live up to 30 years. They were so adorable... I really want one. I get paid next week so I am probably gunna go back up there lol


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

newts will generally need access to land and access to water, some species can't swim as well, others swim very well, so it probably comes down to your preference in care, and of course the size tank. So, for instance, tiger salamanders are the largest land salamander










so a single adult would need something like a 10-20 gallon tank alone. They also don't swim so they need a big shallow dish of water.

But something like a firebelly newt










is smaller, so 3-4 is a good amount for a 20 gallon. These guys can swim, and they make use of land and water.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Barkley and I wish everyone Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I have a tiger salamander and he is very interactive. You shouldn't handle them much because their skin absorbs anything on your hands, including oil, but my guy likes to crawl onto my hand and follows me around his tank. If you mist your tank enough you don't need a water source, but I would suggest one if you are just starting. Also, all you need for food are earth worms because they fulfil all nutritional needs. Mice and wax worms are too fatty. Cricketts need to be dusted or gutloaded. My tiger salamander is very easy to take care of, least expensive of all my critters (including the bettas), and VERY friendly. I highly suggest them for first herps.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have 2 newts. Ny sister fouod them in a horse barn this summer.
They are eastern spotted newts, They are land only at first but become totally aquatic when they hit adulthood. Orange when young but then turn a dull brown/olive green as an adult.


















Mine are kinda in the middle stage...


----------

